# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'is week?

## Nwicker60

John O Groat Journal headlines for May 10, 2012
*COMMUNITY* representatives in Dunbeath fear they could be the latest rural part of the Highlands and Islands left without a permanent GP for a lengthy period.  The concern follows the decision by current doctor Natasha Usher and her husband Andrew, who is a partner and practice manager, to leave in September.  If no replacement is found, NHS will take over the running of the village practice and employ doctors to maintain the service on a temporary basis.
*WELL-KNOWN* Caithness farmer Arnott Coghill yesterday spoke of his shock to learn of the death of his nephew in a shooting accident.  Twenty-two-year-old Adam Hepburn died of a leg wound he sustained when on a fox-shooting outing with his brother Gregor, on ground near Hawick, late on Tuesday evening.
*THURSO* Cinema operator Rob Arthur is intent on putting the Ormlie Road complex in the vanguard of a major revival of the silver screen in the Scottish hinterland.  Speaking this week in the wake of a £350,000 digital makeover of the former All Start Factory complex, he said discussions have started to earmark venues in other towns which could accommodate cinemas.  He aims to create within six years, a network throughout the country which would be serviced by a 30- strong special team in Thurso.
*A DISTRICT* heating scheme in Wick is being expanded to include the Assembly Rooms in Sinclair Terrace.  And the system which uses wood chip as fuel and is operated by Ignis Wick Ltd, could accommodate another 300 homes in the town according to company director Craig Ibbetson.  He said the installations work at the Assembly Rooms, the largest public performance venue north of Inverness, is due to be completed later this month.  Its existing oil-fired boiler will then be switched off and the premises heating using renewable energy.
*A PLAN* to install a controversial sculpture at Dunnet Head view point, is to be dropped.  Senior Highland Council officials and local Landward Caithness councillors made the decision at a public meeting in Dunnet this week.  Calls for a proposed sculpture at Dunnet beach to be abandoned, were rejected but it was agreed to look at the plan again and have a further meeting about it.
*A TECHNOLOGY* developed for a renewable energy project in the Pentland Firth, is being used in one of the worlds biggest construction projects.  Mojo Maritime in conjunction with German drill-bit manufacturer specialists Baur AG, devised a technology to secure the mono-piles for holding underwater turbines securely to the seabed in the Inner Sound in the Pentland Firth.
*MORE* needs to be done to promote Scrabster as a tourist hub, but progress has been made in attracting visitors to the area.  That was the view of Willie Calder, chairman of Scrabster Harbour Trust speaking ahead of the port preparing to welcome its first cruise ship of the holiday season.*
THE* weather-aggravated pressures facing Scottish farmers are flagged up in new survey carried out by NFU Scotland.  The survey which ran until Monday, attracted over 400 responses and painted a grim picture of farm finances.  Initial analysis shows that two-thirds of respondents have been forced to seek an extension to banking facilities or a loan and one in 10 had been refused an extension to their overdraft*
A MOMENT* of magic from Davie Allan was the difference on Wednesday night as Wick Academy finally beat Nairn County, 1-0, after two heart-breaking reverses earlier this season to all but assure their best ever finish of third in the Highland League.  Despite being the most likely to score, the hosts were guilty of a lack of composure in front of goal opting to try to walk the ball into the net instead of pulling the trigger.

----------

